# Location of the Windshield Wiper Jug and Radiator Overflow tank



## tonyskala (Feb 7, 2015)

Does anyone know why there are two types of windshield wiper jugs for a 1964 gto. 1 is glass and 1 is plastic and where it is actually suppose to mount on a 1964. Also was wondering if anyone has a good photo of it mounted in the car. Also a photo of the radiator overflow tank in its proper location. I would really appreciate it.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The plastic JUG is the reservoir for the pump. 
The BOTTLE is just wiper fluid concentrate, this was added to the jug with water to make the fluid.
This was a dealer add on and cost around $1.50 or so. I'm not sure about finding the correct "early" bottle labels if needed. 

I was fortunate to secure an NOS Bottle used on Cold Climate location cars, Which mine is/was.








FWIW here is a link with some good information on the bottels;
1960-69 Windshield Washer Refill Bottles


----------

